# Pineapple Upside Down Yogurt Cake



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I put this recipe together because I had a ripe pineapple and plain yogurt and they both had to be used up. It turned out to be delicious.

Pineapple Upside Down Yogurt Cake, recipe works with Gluten Free Flour

350 F preheat oven

I fresh pineapple cut into cubes, or a tall can of pineapple, either chunks or rings
1 Cup brown sugar
1 cube of butter, melted

Place melted butter, sugar, and pineapple in the bottom of a baking dish so that they are distributed evenly . Pour cake batter over the top and bake


French Yogurt Cake

1 cup all-purpose flour

1/2 cup ground almonds

2 teaspoons double-acting baking powder

Pinch of salt

14 Tablespoons sugar (I measure 1 cup and remove 2 Tablespoons)

1/2 cup plain whole milk yogurt

3 large eggs

1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1/2 cup flavorless oil, such as canola or safflower


Mix together the flour, ground almonds, baking powder and salt and keep near by.

Add the yogurt, eggs and vanilla to the bowl and whisk vigorously until the mixture is very well blended, add sugar. Stir in the dry ingredients, then switch to a large rubber spatula and fold in the oil. Youâll have a thick, smooth batter with a slight sheen. Scrape the batter into the pan and smooth the top.

Bake 40 -50 minutes or until the cake begins to come away from the sides of the pan; it will be golden brown and a knife inserted into the center of the cake will come out clean. Transfer the pan to a rack, cool for 5 minutes, then run a blunt knife between the cake and the sides of the pan. Unmold and cool to room temperature pineapple side up. 


Cooks notes:

The fresh pineapple was good because it was a good pineapple. I don't see any huge advantage of using fresh over canned, since it ends up cooked.

I grind the almonds in the food processor and the cake is better if the almonds are ground fine.

I've made the cake with both regular yogurt and Greek yogurt and both work well.

I had a lot of pineapple so doubled the cake recipe (which is 1 3/4 Cups sugar).

The combination of the pineapple topping with this cake instead of the usual yellow cake turned out to be a magic combination.

I baked to an internal temperature of 190 degrees and the cake was perfectly done.

I use gluten free flour and this is one of those recipes that makes the transition well without additional adjustments. Depending upon which flour you use, you might have to also add Xanthan gum.


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

What is a cube of butter? Is it a stick (1/2 cup)?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Oregon Woodsmoke, you've done it again! The ground almonds is inspired - I took to making my cake part like a sponge recipe, whip the eggs fluffy, add sugar, vanilla (a whole teaspoonful), dairy, then fold in the dry - my secret ingredient was a dash of almond extract! Your way sounds better. I think fresh pineapple DOES make a difference though, all the juice is still in the fruit. My only other required ingredient is walnuts set between the pineapple pieces. (PS: A cube of butter is 8 Tablespoons, a half cup)


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

> (PS: A cube of butter is 8 Tablespoons, a half cup)


I didn't know this and used about 2 Tbsp of butter. The cake came out fine, though next time I'll use less sugar. I especially liked the almonds in the batter. 

It was my first attempt at gluten free baking and everyone thought the cake was good. Thanks so much for the recipe. Do you think the cake would work on its own without the fruit topping?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, it works well without the fruit topping. The original recipe calls for an orange marmalade glaze which I've never used because I don't like marmalade. I cut the sugar in the recipe after I made it the first time ( I gave the reduced amount in the recipe above). I've made the cake plain several times. It works with plain yogurt, it works with plain Greek yogurt, it works with vanilla yogurt. It works if you add lemon zest and lemon extract.

It's good just plain. It's good with cream cheese icing. It freezes well. I've made it plain and then split it and put cream cheese icing in the middle and frozen it in single serving pieces.

It's just a good versatile cake. One day soon, I am going to make it and then frost it with a chocolate glaze, which should go well with the almonds.

I'm always looking for cake recipes that can be made with gluten-free flour. A lot of recipes don't work. When I finally found the first cake recipe that worked, my family was so excited. After all those years with no cake, we were eating cake every week for months.


----------

